# Question disque dur (Bootcamp)



## Mr-Kimita (5 Février 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai besoin d'un petit renseignement concernant l’installation d'une partition Bootcamp sur un DD interne.
Est t'il conseillé ou déconseillé de faire cette manipulation en choisissant l'option OSX *sensible à la casse, journalisé* ?

En effet j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche que le "*sensible à la casse*" pourrait causé certaines des incompatibilités...
pour être tout à fait transparent, depuis j'ai tenté une installation d'une partition Windows j'ai des soucis avec.

Depuis j'ai viré cette partition.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2020)

Bonjour,


Principe de base : toujours éviter le formatage "sensible à la casse" qui ne peut causer que des soucis sous MacOS.
Exception : quand tu sais qu'il y a obligation à le faire.


----------



## Mr-Kimita (5 Février 2020)

Zut alors, bon je ne sais plus dans quel état se trouve mon DD. Ou puis je trouvé cette information ?
A savoir si il est sensible à la casse ou non ?

Merci @Sly54 toujours sur le front à ce que je vois...


je n'ai rien de précisé sur etrecheck



```
Informations des disques :
    disk0 - APPLE HDD HTS541010A9E632 1.00 To (Mécanique - 5400 tr/min)
    Interne SATA 3 Gigabit ATA série
        disk0s1 - EFI (MS-DOS FAT32) [EFI] 210 Mo
        disk0s2 [Conteneur APFS] 1000.00 Go
            disk1 [Disque APFS virtuel] 1000.00 Go (Partagé avec 5 volumes)
                disk1s1 - M********************s (APFS) [Disque APFS virtuel] (Partagé - 445.27 Go utilisés)
                disk1s2 - Preboot (APFS) [Preboot APFS] (Partagé)
                disk1s3 - Recovery (APFS) [Restauration] (Partagé)
                disk1s4 - VM (APFS) [VM APFS] (Partagé - 4.30 Go utilisés)
                disk1s5 - Macintosh HD (APFS) (Partagé - 10.82 Go utilisés)

Volumes montés :
    disk1s1 - M********************s [Disque APFS virtuel]
        1000.00 Go (Partagé - 445.27 Go utilisés, 539.80 Go disponsible, 538.80 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /System/Volumes/Data

    disk1s4 - VM [VM APFS]
        1000.00 Go (Partagé - 4.30 Go utilisés, 538.80 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /private/var/vm

    disk1s5 - Macintosh HD
        1000.00 Go (Partagé - 10.82 Go utilisés, 539.80 Go disponsible, 538.80 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /
        Lecture seule : Oui
```


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2020)

Mr-Kimita a dit:


> Zut alors, bon je ne sais plus dans quel état se trouve mon DD. Ou puis je trouvé cette information ?
> A savoir si il est sensible à la casse ou non ?


Je pense qu'Utilitaire de disque doit te montrer l'information.





Mr-Kimita a dit:


> Merci @Sly54 toujours sur le front à ce que je vois...


----------



## Mr-Kimita (5 Février 2020)

c'est bon ! Merci beaucoup.


----------

